# Favourite cups?



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all, I never used to think that it mattered what you drank coffee/espresso out of but more recently I'm starting to see the fascination with it, particularly with the thick walled demitasses that people are so keen on.

I don't have a very large collection, I have two shot glass with measures on the side which I like the weight of (nice thick glass bases) but I mainly just use them for analysing the shot as it comes out. I've ordered some 2oz Bodum Pavinas from Amazon which I'm quite looking forwards to trying when I get my Gaggia Factory next week. If I'm not bothered about seeing the shot develop I have a couple of little hand painted espresso cups from Whittard of Chelsea which are nice but not that Thick. ACF cups are next on my list!

What are your favourite cups for espresso?


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

ACF cups from Coffee Hit, perfect every time.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm with Sandy on the ACFs, but I'm also currently looking for something even thicker.

I didn't have much luck with a pair of Bodum Pavinas -managed to break both within a couple of weeks!


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

It depends on what criteria I am using but the Illy Alien cups designed by David Byrne are my favourite aesthetically speaking.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> I'm with Sandy on the ACFs, but I'm also currently looking for something even thicker.
> 
> I didn't have much luck with a pair of Bodum Pavinas -managed to break both within a couple of weeks!


I'm leaning towards either the como cups from here:

http://www.coffeecups.co.uk/products/espresso-cappuccino-cups-latte-mugs/range/como-espresso-cappuccino/

Or the nuova point which are just obscenely thick, but would have to import.

http://www.nuova-point.de/s-Hoehe-56-Aussendurchmesser-61-Wandstaerke-900-Volumen-55-ml-Material-Porzellan-p61.html


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The Como's are currently out of stock - otherwise I'd have some by now!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> The Como's are currently out of stock - otherwise I'd have some by now!


Indeed, apparently they'll be back in stock on the 2nd


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes liking the comos!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Recently bought Enrica espresso and cappuchino cups and saucers from coffeecupsuk, very nice quality using one as I type this!


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Bought one of these on the weekend 365+ does the job, nice comfortable handle and great price.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm fond of the espresso cups from Butler's, available in various colours. Similar to ACF cups but maybe not quite as heavy, and quite inexpensive. Part of a larger colour-matched line of ceramics and linens.

Their stores are mostly in the German-speaking countries, but they have a couple in London, one at 138 Kensington High Street and one in Brunswick Shopping Centre.


----------



## shuggyboy24 (Jun 29, 2010)

Currently using white lavazza coffee and expresso cups, to me they look good, and very robust.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Can't believe the como cups still out of stock! I'll be getting a couple when they're back I think, look closest to nuova point thickness without importing!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Como cups back in stock here

£8.95 postage though (for two cups and 2 saucers), eek!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Just got a shipment of the Como espresso cups this am. They're great. Even thicker-walled than the ACFs, and, for me, a much more authentic shape. Got the matching cappo cups for the wife, and she's over the moon with them as well. Came via Fedex, extremely well packed, so I suppose the £8.95 is reasonable.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I went for two capp cups and two espresso cups plus saucers as well and am really pleased. A nice weight and a good volume too.


----------

